
Show HN: Pooling TLS Wrapper - Snawoot
https://github.com/Snawoot/ptw
======
Snawoot
Accepts TCP connections on listen port and forwards them, wrapped in TLS, to
destination port. ptw maintains pool of fresh established TLS connections
effectively cancelling delay caused by TLS handshake.

ptw may serve as drop-in replacement for stunnel or haproxy for purpose of
secure tunneling of TCP connections. Thus, it is intended for use with stunnel
or haproxy on server side, accepting TLS connections and forwarding them, for
example, to SOCKS proxy. In such configuration make sure your server timeouts
long enough to allow fit lifetime of idle client TLS sessions (-T option).

ptw can be used with custom CAs and/or mutual TLS auth with certificates.

